# فرصه للمستثمرين بالاسكندريه على البحر



## اسلام محمد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان: 128106
قطعة ارض 750متر بالمنشيه على البحر مباشرة مربعه( 28 ونصفX 28 ونصف ) مقام عليها حاليا بيت قديم دورين وعلى استعداد لتسليمها خاليه
سعر المتر 100 الف جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

